# Waltham Canadian Pacific Railway Watch



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I've had this watch for a while now and thought perhaps others may be interested in seeing it.

It is a Waltham 18 size 1883 Model, Appleton Tracey Grade with 17 jewels that dates to circa 1902 made for the Canadian Pacific Railway, with the very rare 'Order of Railway Conductors' dial. The movement is in a 3 ounce Sterling Silver swing ring case by the Philadelphia Watch Case Co. with a gold inlaid locomotive on the rear of the case.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

What a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Quite simply a moment of joy seeing that lovely watch. :thumbsup:

Thanks so much for showing it to us.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've always wondered what those small dowells are on the cog wheel, are they balancers or for something else? I can't see them being balancers.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> I've always wondered what those small dowells are on the cog wheel, are they balancers or for something else? I can't see them being balancers.


 They are indeed screws to ensure the balance wheel is poised (balanced).

Minute washers can also be added/removed to help optimize regulation.

Hope this helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Karrusel said:


> They are indeed screws to ensure the balance wheel is poised (balanced).
> 
> Minute washers can also be added/removed to help optimize regulation.
> 
> ...


 Thank you.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Stunner, In beautiful condition, I would be proud of that one.


----------

